# advice on color scheme for paint/carpet



## meljo90 (Jul 19, 2019)

We just got a house and have to keep the existing tile floors for the moment. I need recommendations on a color scheme for painting the walls and new carpet in the bedrooms that will match the existing tile floors. The tile floors will be replaced next year so please also provide a recommendation for a laminate flooring style that will match your recommended color schemes. Carpet will be in all the bedrooms. We get keys the first week of August and have 2 weeks to paint and replace carpet prior to moving in. Need suggestions with enough time to get supplies and materials, Thanks!


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Can't tell from the photos, is that real tile or some kind of laminate?

Pretty wild stuff.
.
.


----------



## meljo90 (Jul 19, 2019)

real tile. interesting pattern


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If you’re going to replace the carpeting in the bedrooms, think about
putting down wood look vinyl flooring instead.

My son has a rental home that had ugly vinyl flooring, he researched
this stuff and then installed it in his rental. He only had two weekends
to do the floor and countertops (and some painting) 
as the new tenants were moving in. 

I’ll get you a pic of the flooring. He bought over samples for me. 

Weight the cost of carpeting against this flooring. It might even be cheaper,
and it’s very long lasting. I personally don’t like wall to wall carpeting,
it gets worn, dirty and old fast.

A piece of advise, don’t be in a big hurry, If you can’t get it done before you move in, 
do it after...these are decisions that you have to live with for a long time.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the flooring ...
samples on top are home depot, bottom
sample is Lowe’s...
they can be installed over existing floors, he covered
over old vinyl flooring.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is the floor before and after...
He said that he should have chosen something
with not as much variances in color.

BTW...he also put in the countertops, that look like
granite and the tile backsplash. This is something you
can do after moving in. I think you’ll want to do
countertops as well. :smile: 

Painting is best done (easier) in an empty house.

Before and after

The floor looks like real wood.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

About painting your walls, I like light painted walls and actually I’m partial to
creamy white...even a hint of beige if you don’t like white.

Until you replace the floors, you can put down solid area rugs to soften 
the busyness of the tile floor. The floor is not so bad, there is just a lot
of it. Big area rugs with will help a lot. 

Think about redoing the front of the fireplace. Re-tile it, and think about
a mantle as well.


----------



## manisha123 (Jul 23, 2019)

I think you may like these tiles and decorate the home.:smile:


----------

